# I'm back ;) With a bad image :(



## AdamK (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sorry for my disappearance!  I don't think anyone missed me though :greenpbl: The reason for my disappearance is that first my camera broke and took 1 MONTH to fix then my laptop went on the fritz but thats now fixed so its back to what I love best :mrgreen:

Anyway I went out in the wee hours this morning to capture this image: 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/isleofmanphotography/5453007019/

I need to get rid of the sensor dust but I was wondering am I missing something else? The moodiness really comes out in black though: Catching the sunrise | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

Thankyou for looking and hope to talk to you guys again been missing you guys :blushing:


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 19, 2011)

Heh, I'm new here so I don't know who you are, but I like the shot, it's very gloomy (in a good way of course). 
Did you happen to shoot it in horizontal too? That would be nice to see.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great shot to me, perhaps a little dark but I like it.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous shot, but like Trever said, I'd like a little more light. Other than that, amazing!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!  Got some horizontal ones?


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 19, 2011)

Dude!  I missed you!  I actually check the Landscape forum everyday hoping you post a new image.  Seriously!
Love this one as always!  Keep up the amazing work   Post more please!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Heh, I'm new here so I don't know who you are, but I like the shot, it's very gloomy (in a good way of course).
> Did you happen to shoot it in horizontal too? That would be nice to see.


 
Hi! Nice to hear from you though  Thank you! the look I was going for  Unfortunatly I didn't  I didn't have much time to take photographs as the battery was low and didn't get any horizontal, although I would love to go back again :mrgreen:


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Looks like a great shot to me, perhaps a little dark but I like it.



Thank you! Ok once I have photoshop back on my computer I will edit this photo more than I could with the stupid camera editing software!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Gorgeous shot, but like Trever said, I'd like a little more light. Other than that, amazing!!



Thanks Marc! Yeah I see now, it is quite dark  Thanks again


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice! Got some horizontal ones?



Thanks Schwettylens! I haven't sorry but tempted to go back when this weather picks up


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

JoshC. said:


> Dude! I missed you! I actually check the Landscape forum everyday hoping you post a new image. Seriously!
> Love this one as always! Keep up the amazing work  Post more please!



Haha I am so sorry! I have missed everyone  Oh and your photographs on flickr you have really got an eye for photography, some dreamy angles in there of the wooden barn door and of your dog, my fav photo of yours though gotta be Longgg shadows  but there all brilliant! I shall have more photos this week just waiting for this cloud cover to dissapear!


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure I'm a fan of the composition, colours are great though. If you are to lighten it I'd be inclined to say only lift the shadows a little.

Also, it looks as if you've got a GND set a little high making the horizon look a bit weird...


----------



## Frequency (Feb 20, 2011)

Adamji, 

I thought you had quit .,..

Among the alphabet holders (KenC, JoshC, AdamK, EricD......)i thought one missed 

Sorry you broke your camera and had problems with your laptop and happy you are back with a bang

i really liked this image, not as a welcome-back formality, but objectively.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2011)

Where's the bad image?  The one I see is gorgeous.


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Not sure I'm a fan of the composition, colours are great though. If you are to lighten it I'd be inclined to say only lift the shadows a little.
> 
> Also, it looks as if you've got a GND set a little high making the horizon look a bit weird...


 
Hmm, sorry about that! thankyou though. Ok, I shall do that, yeah it was hand held so I must of made that mistake! :blushing: Thankyou!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Adamji,
> 
> I thought you had quit .,..
> 
> ...



Hiii Frequency! Oops I am sorry about that but I would never quit  Hehe! Yeah I was nearly in tears because we had a spate of good weather and couldn't go out in it  Thankyou I appreciate that greatly!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 20, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Where's the bad image? The one I see is gorgeous.



Really?  Thankyou!!


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a little dark but I do like it alot, although the darkness somewhat sets the mood of the photo I think.


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 20, 2011)

AdamK said:


> JoshC. said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! I missed you! I actually check the Landscape forum everyday hoping you post a new image. Seriously!
> ...


 
Thanks alot!  It means alot coming from you!  Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Charles89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great shot, I think Id only crop a little of the black clouds. I like the darkness.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well as I am looking to do some Environment photography and just getting started with my own Sony Camera I hope you stick around and can't wait to see more. We should start a Sony Gang. :greenpbl: <---- still not sure what the green guy is doing.


----------



## imaphotofans (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

tmartin2347 said:


> It's a little dark but I do like it alot, although the darkness somewhat sets the mood of the photo I think.


 
Do you think I should lighten it or keep the darkness?:mrgreen: Thankyou!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

JoshC. said:


> AdamK said:
> 
> 
> > JoshC. said:
> ...



No problem, true though  Yup still bad weather till Saturday, might go to a glen tomorrow and make use of this cloud cover!


----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

Charles89 said:


> Great shot, I think Id only crop a little of the black clouds. I like the darkness.


 
Wouldn't it make it look like the cloud is coming out of no where though :blushing:


----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> Well as I am looking to do some Environment photography and just getting started with my own Sony Camera I hope you stick around and can't wait to see more. We should start a Sony Gang. :greenpbl: <---- still not sure what the green guy is doing.


Enviroment photography enlighten me?  Is it another word for Landscape photography? Sony are a good brand what camera have you got? I will be around and hopefully be commenting on photos just busy repairing my car at the moment! Yeah Sony are the underdogs of the DSLR world  I think he is trying to lick his nose! :greenpbl:


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 22, 2011)

AdamK said:


> Blitz55 said:
> 
> 
> > Well as I am looking to do some Environment photography and just getting started with my own Sony Camera I hope you stick around and can't wait to see more. We should start a Sony Gang. :greenpbl: <---- still not sure what the green guy is doing.
> ...



In my Job I type Environment a lot and I have no idea why I did it for Landscape photography haha. I guess its the same thing in a way.

I got the Sony A550 with kit lens and really do like it. If you have any good info on Sony stuff, such as places to shop or anything id love to hear about it. Went through your website and I really like your work. Love the water shots.


----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> AdamK said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz55 said:
> ...


Haha I take it your an Enviromentalist? Good camera I only got the Sony a230  Saving up for the a700 for those cheeky controls on the back Ermm well I live on a lil rock in the middle of the Irish Sea so I shop on amazon, I find it very reliable but stores I like these guys:  Digital Camera Memory Card, Battery, Case, Tripod, Jettec Ink, Battery Charger - Picstop quick delivery for small things like SD cards and cleaning equipment!  Thankyou, I love taking photos of water but I want to do more Landscape shots!


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually I do marketing for a Water Testing Laboratory, but we do a lot of different Environmental testing so Im always using that word it seems.

I actually checked out where you were from, I will be honest, I never really gave that little rock in the Irish Sea much thought, I bet it has tons of places to shoot. No idea if you have any castles on your island but that is one thing I am dying to get a look at one day. Would like to go to Scotland and really just all over that area.

We have a nice mountain range by me for some shots, the Cascade Mountains. So Ill try and get some of those this spring/summer. I know of a few water falls too but am not sure what all to do to get that nice water in motion effect. I believe its mostly shutter speed. Im reading up still, I did a lot of drawing and illustration but have always wanted to get into some photography. 

I bought my Camera off of Amazon actually. They just don't seem to have any good filters or anything for it, that I could find anyway.


----------



## AdamK (Feb 22, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> Actually I do marketing for a Water Testing Laboratory, but we do a lot of different Environmental testing so Im always using that word it seems.
> 
> I actually checked out where you were from, I will be honest, I never really gave that little rock in the Irish Sea much thought, I bet it has tons of places to shoot. No idea if you have any castles on your island but that is one thing I am dying to get a look at one day. Would like to go to Scotland and really just all over that area.
> 
> ...



Wow so is your job testing natural water like springs, rivers and dams or water for human consumption and use? (I am actually interested ) 

Well our Island is home to the famous Isle of Man TT, some Americans and Canadians love it but mostly europeans! It's a great sport to photograph as your at the edge of the course with no barriers only a hedge seperating from the action. Yeah it's really good for photography as it is mostly rural country side as we have no citys, only towns and villages. Also it is only 35 miles long and 10 miles wide so places are easy to reach. Yup we have Castles there is Peel castle: Peel Casgtle and Castle Rushen in Castletown: Marlakins » Castle Rushen, there the two most famous ones but there are tons over here! I would love to go to Scotland as well! :greenpbl: I would love to go up some Mountains, I can't wait to see those photographs! To capture the water movement slow your shutter speed down to about 1 second and have a small aprature try it on your taps at home, and you'll get a jist for it!

Yeah Amazon for stuff like filters and the like are not very good these are supposed to be very good but I have never tried them: Digital cameras, all other cameras and everything photographic from Adorama Camera


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, its not that exciting haha.
A lot of our business is actually with Bottled Water companies, but we also test well water for different types of bacterias and metals along with storm water that may flow off large company properties into sewage systems and we also do soil tests and some testing on foods. I don't know about Dams but we will take water samples from streams if they are flowing off of someones property onto someone elses, as well as if we have flooding around here we will sometimes provide some free testing to make sure no ones ground water got contaminated.

Ohhhhhhhhh The castles are awesome, especially Peel castle, now that looks like one Id love to visit. No castles over here...just Gigantic Walmarts. 
This is the mountain closest to me. http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/pix/orcas/fridayharbor/BakerFromLopez-m.jpg

The Faucet water idea is great. Such a simple idea but I didn't even think about it. Ill give it a shot though. Now is a ND filter usually necessary for better waterfall shots?


----------



## AdamK (Feb 23, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> Well, its not that exciting haha.
> A lot of our business is actually with Bottled Water companies, but we also test well water for different types of bacterias and metals along with storm water that may flow off large company properties into sewage systems and we also do soil tests and some testing on foods. I don't know about Dams but we will take water samples from streams if they are flowing off of someones property onto someone elses, as well as if we have flooding around here we will sometimes provide some free testing to make sure no ones ground water got contaminated.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh The castles are awesome, especially Peel castle, now that looks like one Id love to visit. No castles over here...just Gigantic Walmarts.
> ...


 
Ah! Thats cool! Well you must be doing a good job as no one has suffered from bad escherichia coli or other harmful diseases! :greenpbl: 

They are good, and they put acts on showing what life would be like living in the castle, it's really interesting! Haha we have a store called Tesco and it has about 9 ailes thats our lagest store I couldn't even imagine what Wallmart looks like! 

 ITS MASSIVE! that is such a beautiful place! How lucky you must be! :mrgreen:

If you have too much light i.e you can't get the shutter speed down to the appropraite speed then yes a ND filter will come in very handy! try as well if your not using an ND, using a polariser as it gets rid of the shine in the waterfall and creates a more beautiful image in my mind, test that one out as well when you go to a waterfall!


----------

